# The jockey's house..



## Mikeymutt (Apr 3, 2018)

Visited this place with man gone wrong after a tip off from mookster and after a big fail at our first place,i was not expeting too much from this one but I rather enjoyed it in the end and spent a fair amount of time here.the house is a large one with several bedrooms.its a strange place for this one to be abandoned situated in a very affluent area with posh cars everywhere stands this one abandoned house,the floors have been taken out in the far end of the bottom of the house meaning you have to stand in the airspace,i don't know how long this house will survive,water was pouring in the kitchen at an alarming rate.so much so that it had reached the top of the airspace and when you stand on the floorboards the water was rising above them,the room next door was flooded too


----------



## smiler (Apr 3, 2018)

What a mess, the magpies have left it alone but the brain dead have had a ball, only a matter of time before the floors give out leaving a shell behind, I hope the reclamation folk get there before the inevitable happens, well shot Mikey Thanks.


----------



## mookster (Apr 3, 2018)

smiler said:


> What a mess, the magpies have left it alone but the brain dead have had a ball, only a matter of time before the floors give out leaving a shell behind, I hope the reclamation folk get there before the inevitable happens, well shot Mikey Thanks.



Reclamation folk have already been and gone hence the missing floors and slates!

Great to see your take on it Mikey, it's such a weird place to find an abandoned house.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 4, 2018)

The house is being destroyed by the removal of the slates and the floorboards. That's why the house is going to ruin. Some parts of the house you can see where it was once a nice place. What a shame, it could have been saved.


----------



## B7TMW (Apr 5, 2018)

Enjoyed that. Looks to have had serious money spent on it. Looking at the decor and fittings, around the late 80's early 90's. A real waste of what was once a very nice house.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 5, 2018)

A great set there Mikey but tinged with sadness given the house's plight.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 5, 2018)

Thank you all.i did enjoy the colours in here.its virtually stripped.not sure if it was for monetary gain.or with good intentions of doing it up.as upstairs the bathrooms were mid construction.not even sure of the date of abandonment.i just know it's getting in a bad state very very quickly


----------



## Sidsdx1988 (Apr 5, 2018)

I too have explored this place, you can tell how opulent it must have once been! i've just not had the time to upload my snaps..the house next door is still used even if it has got the metal fencing around it too? very weird if you ask me. as the location is a wealthy area.
I believe it had something to do with bespoke motorhomes at some stage as in the office areas in the attic there were booklets and invoices from around the world for them. seems funny how there can be so much financial stuff just left there along with disks marked up 'SAGE' which is a client database software...


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 5, 2018)

Love the shots of the stairs with no floor and the light fittings just hanging with no ceilings lol! Lots of natural decay too with all the ivy creeping in, I think you have really done this place justice Mikey hahaha


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 5, 2018)

Thank you p.v.decay was amazing..I was tempted to go up top.but there was a big wardrobe blocking the whole staircase.was tempted to climb over it and up.wished I had now.we both said it was strange how the fence went around the lived in house.it really was the strangest setting for a derelict house


----------



## mookster (Apr 5, 2018)

Sidsdx1988 said:


> I believe it had something to do with bespoke motorhomes at some stage as in the office areas in the attic there were booklets and invoices from around the world for them. seems funny how there can be so much financial stuff just left there along with disks marked up 'SAGE' which is a client database software...



It was owned by a director of a company which converted trucks into horseboxes.


----------



## Sidsdx1988 (Apr 6, 2018)

Mikeymutt said:


> Thank you p.v.decay was amazing..I was tempted to go up top.but there was a big wardrobe blocking the whole staircase.was tempted to climb over it and up.wished I had now.we both said it was strange how the fence went around the lived in house.it really was the strangest setting for a derelict house



yeah, deffo. we initially thought it was abandoned too as the main gate intercom was all corroded up and the gate looked a bit iffy too, but when i went up into the attic (climbed over the wardrobe) there were offices up there with the sage discs and Corian samples all over the place (Corian is man made substance used for making hard wearing worktops, the counters in Maccy D's are made from it) i think this was connected to the bespoke motor-home side of things.
looking out of the top windows into the garden of the other fenced off house the gardens were well maintained and had hanging baskets up and stuff with sun loungers on the lawn so deffo still in use.


----------

